# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 28.03.2021 - 29.03.2021

## CyberHelper

HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\users\васыль\appdata\roaming\microsoft\windows\  helper.exe

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

